# Pc's im Netzwerk auflisten



## Marcel_Handball (10. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

wie ist es möglich alle verfügbaren / sichtbaren Pc's im Netzwerk aufzulisten.
Könnte mir jemand in diese Richtung eine Ansatz, Hinweis geben?


----------



## madboy (10. Okt 2007)

Spontan fallen mir folgende Möglichkeiten ein:

- auf allen PCs ein Programm installieren (selber schreiben), die dir melden, ob der jeweilige PC online ist

- alle PCs anpingen (evtl. broadcast-Ping. Allerdings ignorieren die meisten Betriebssysteme die broadcast-Pings standardmäßig so weit ich weiß)

- neuerdings halblegale/illegale Software verwenden (Portscanner, z.B. nmap)

- in deine ARP-Tabelle schauen, welche PCs da drinne stehen (klappt meines Wissens nur, wenn du schon mit dem entsprechenden PC kommuniziert hast)

- deinen Router/Switch/... "fragen" (sofern der Router das unterstützt bzw. du überhaupt einen Router hast)


----------



## tuxedo (10. Okt 2007)

Rein theoretisch könnte der versuch, alle PCs im Netzwerk aufzulisten als Versuch "Sicherheitslücken aufzudecken" interpretiert werden, womit das Programm dann in Deutschland dem Hackerparagraphen zum Opfer fallen würde....

Jaja, die deutsche Gesetzgebung ist grausamer als "Der Wolf und die 7 Geislein" ...

- Alex


----------

